# Happy Fathers Day



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

"Happy Fathers Day" To all the Dad's and Hav-Dads out there. "Hav" a good day.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora gave her daddy his father's day present a bit early. When the fedex man dropped off the envelope he didn't know the rules of not using the door mail slot. Dora was even nice enough to take and open the package. I think she was just trying to wrap it in good paper when Daddy found the suprise!

It is a money clip that says "Doggy Dad" and the o is a paw print!


Happy fathers day to all those other hav dads!
Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes the boys wish everyone a Happy Fathers day as well ..
They are pooped from all their shopping .. Daddies are so hard to shop for !
What a great gift for dad ! Thanks for sharing ..


----------

